
JetBrains rebrands - masklinn
http://blog.jetbrains.com/blog/2015/12/10/the-drive-to-develop/
======
cscharenberg
A video on top of their entire website? I have to click an X to "Skip Video"?
What in hell are they thinking? That is an insane practice for a web page!

------
nikolay
I personally don't like it... but their IDEs are great, so, I don't care much.

------
k__
lol, did they hire the Slack designer?

